# If you have other pets, please read this



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...gn=20140827Z1&et_cid=DM54513&et_rid=636296957

This is very disturbing


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

That's incredible. Everyone always wants to buy from china becuase it's so cheap for commercial sellers/retailers to have thier products made and shipped to the u.s but I'm glad petco and pet smart are taking action and are going to stop buying.(for now)

On August 3rd 2014 over 3,200 dogs were saved that were on the way to a slaughter house in china... If you google "china dog meat trade" you'll see it's nots the first time, or the last.... So what's in your dogs treats??

What I don't get is the artical said 3 people were effected buy ingesting the treats. 2 toddlers and 1 adult. I can understand the toddlers putting treats in thier mouths but what about the adult? I laughed! Why was the adult eating a dog treat. Lol!


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, that's kind of awful. I don't have a dog (just hedgies, cats, rats, and goldfish), but I've had one in the past, and I would have been so angry if that had happened to her.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I remember when this problem with those treats first came out; my dogs loved those chicken jerky treats. Now I make sure everything I buy is made in the USA, but now, I think I'm going to stay with giving RMB's and natural treats (chicken feet, trachea, etc) instead.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

That's why i go the natural route when it comes to food as well -__-


----------

